#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-11
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2309-1: Libav vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2309-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2310-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2310-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2311-1: pyCADF vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2311-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-12
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Weekly News <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316146#p316146>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2312-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2312-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-13
<piravlos> kalispera eimai neos sta ubuntu kai den boro na vro ton fakelo apo to mozilla
<piravlos>  bori kapios na me voithisi
<piravlos> ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2314-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2314-1/> || USN-2313-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2313-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-14
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Πρόβλημα κενή επιφανια εργασιας <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316208#p316208>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα κενή επιφανια εργασιας <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316210#p316210>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα κενή επιφανια εργασιας <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316211#p316211>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα κενή επιφανια εργασιας <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316212#p316212>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα κενή επιφανια εργασιας <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316214#p316214>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα κενή επιφανια εργασιας <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316218#p316218>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2316-1: Subversion vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2316-1/> || USN-2315-1: serf vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2315-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-15
<negletios> καλησπέρα παιδιά
<negletios> είναι κανείς εδώ;
<negletios> anybody here?
<negletios> einai kaneis edw?
<negletios> anybody here?
<negletios> kaneis edw?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-16
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα κενή επιφανια εργασιας <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316218#p316218> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Weekly News <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316146#p316146> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Κρυπτογράφηση και ιδÎ
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-17
<george_> Αδυναμία λήψης όλων των ευρετηρίων του αποθετηρίου  Το αποθετήριο μπορεί να μην είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο ή να μην είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία με αυτό λόγω προβλημάτων δικτύου. Αν είναι διαθέσιμη, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μια παλιότερη έκδοση του α
<george_> kseri kanis ti simeni ayto?
<george_> kseri kaneis giati otan anigo to skype klini meta apo 2 deyterolepta mono tou?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-10
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | 8ο Συνέδριο Κοινοτήτων ΕΛΛΑΚ / 6-8 Νοεμβρίου 2015 ΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331133#p331133> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δήμος Λεβαδέων - Libreoffice <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330256#p330256> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακ
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-11
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | 8ο Συνέδριο Κοινοτήτων ΕΛΛΑΚ / 6-8 Νοεμβρίου 2015 ΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331133#p331133> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δήμος Λεβαδέων - Libreoffice <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330256#p330256> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428> || Τεύχος 17 [Σεπτέμβριος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/406> || Τεύχος 16 [Μάιος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/386> || Τεύχος 15 [Οκτώβριος 2012] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/360> || Τεύχος 14 [ΙούνιοÏ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Όγδοο συνέδριο FOSSCOMM - 6-8 Νοεμβρίου - ΤΕΙ Αθήνας <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/11-08-15/%CF%8C%CE%B3%CE%B4%CE%BF%CE%BF-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%AD%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF-fosscomm-6-8-%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%B5%CE%BC%CE%B2%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%BF%CF%85-%CF%84%CE%B5%CE%B9-%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AE%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%82>
<xristos777> Καλησπερα χρειαζομαι μια μικρη βοηθεια
<xristos777> Σχετικα με το προγραμμα wireshark.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2702-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2702-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2702-2: Ubufox update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2702-2/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-12
<help_mee> paidia exw ena ssd kai 1 hhd  8elw na valw win 10 or 7 sto sdd kai sto hdd linux
<help_mee> ginete?
<help_mee> dual boot se ena skilo ekana.. auto pou tora 8elw .. iparxei kapoia diafora?
<kerato> ti ratsa einai o skilos
<help_mee> mm seagate.. kai o alos 840 evo
<help_mee> exei simasia ?
<help_meer> kaneis edw?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-13
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | 8ο Συνέδριο Κοινοτήτων ΕΛΛΑΚ / 6-8 Νοεμβρίου 2015 ΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331133#p331133> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δήμος Λεβαδέων - Libreoffice <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330256#p330256> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακ
<jimis_88> kalhspera
<jimis_88> mporei kapoios na me voithisi thelw na perasw ksana ta windows 8.1 pou eixa sto laptop apo to ubunto pou exw twra
<jimis_88> kapoios na kserei pws na kanw recover ta windows
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-14
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2710-1: OpenSSH vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2710-1/>
<thekilon> μια νεα ενδιαφερον γλώσσα προγραμματισμού
<thekilon> http://nim-lang.org/
<thekilon> είναι μια διασταύρωση python , lisp και C
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2709-1: pollinate update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2709-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-15
<stef_> kanis edw?
<stef_> \kaneis edw?
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με kaneis edw? . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<Junka> \ask
<Euaki> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-16
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Όγδοο συνέδριο FOSSCOMM - 6-8 Νοεμβρίου - ΤΕΙ Αθήνας <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/11-08-15/%CF%8C%CE%B3%CE%B4%CE%BF%CE%BF-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%AD%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF-fosscomm-6-8-%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%B5%CE%BC%CE%B2%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%BF%CF%85-%CF%84%CE%B5%CE%B9-%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AE%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%82> || Ubuntu Install Fest - Innovathens - Τεχνόπολη Γκάζι <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/sto
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-15
<robopal> χρόνια πολλά
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-18
<eugenios> kaλο μεσημερι παιδια
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-19
<dorei> exei kaneis sas 16.04 to opoio ein apo anava8mish 14.04 (oxi clean install)?
<dorei> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LE6fqK-p_c
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-20
<eugenios> kaλο απογευμα παιδες
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρεσ
#ubuntu-gr 2017-08-19
<root_byte> einai kaneis edo????
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-14
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ παιδιά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-15
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-16
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-17
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-18
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-19
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
